# SAE-30 OIL for International 404 tractor



## jschoend (Jun 19, 2012)

I am trying to find out if I should still use the recommended weight oil for my 1962 International 404. The book recommends SAE-30 or SAE-20w-40. I didn't know if I should run a different weight oil since it is an older tractor.

Thanks


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I'd use SAE-30 personally, unless the tractor's engine was heavily worn and/or burning oil. I did that before I overhauled the engine in my 574 due to wear. Stick with the 30 though if it has been running fine. If you drive it in weather under 40 degrees, then be sure to change it before the cold weather to the 10 weight oil or the 30 weight will turn to syrup in your engine. My H, 350, and 574 get 30 weight in summer, and the 574 gets 10 weight in winter because that's the only one of the three that gets used in winter.


----------

